
Intruder: How to crack Wi-Fi networks in Node.js - stevenmiller888
http://stevenmiller888.github.io/intruder-cracking-wifi-networks-in-node/
======
dang
This can't be a Show HN unless there's something for people to try for
themselves. Blog posts are specifically excluded. Not that this isn't a good
post!

The Show HN rules are at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
stevenmiller888
Whoops, I'm sorry about that :(

I only recently became active on here. Thanks for the link! Will definitely
get up to speed on how things work here :)

~~~
dang
No worries! Feel free to ask any questions of us at hn@ycombinator.com. Hacker
News can be a slightly arcane place sometimes.

